
[Security] Command execution on Ansible controller from host - homarp
https://www.computest.nl/advisories/CT-2017-0109_Ansible.txt
======
homarp
discussion on
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13380809](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13380809)

